# bad day for the popos



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

The guy on the sportsman hit this hole almost wide open not knowing how deep it was it took a drink. The ranger had 10 miles on it guy just bought it the day before. Took a drink also. Had to tow it back to camp. Made it threw with the brute it gets bout 4ft deep in the middle. This is at royal blue in east TN.[/URL[URL=http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/olhillbilly1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2014-01-16-15-53-572_zpsa6377472.jpg.html]


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

No snorkels+deep water=bad idea.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah I belive they learnt the hard way. The sportsman he landed were the quad is setting he had to hit it doing 30 lol. Then when we pulled him out he didnt drain the bike he just cranked on it for 10 min and somehow it started and he rode out. Needless to say he is not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## 2012 Brute (Jun 2, 2013)

I was thinking about going to Royal Blue sometime soon, now I'll now if I see this to go around it...Lol


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah if you make to the powerline all the mud holes look shallow but several will swallow a jeep. great place to ride though alot of awesome waterfalls and they have a elk viewing tower that is pretty awesome.where you from 2012 brute?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Where the ranger sits it doesnt look like it should have gotten any water in it?


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Polaris425 said:


> Where the ranger sits it doesnt look like it should have gotten any water in it?


Yeah you wouldn't think so but they mounted the air box really low under the seat. Not watter friendly at all. We stood it up todrain it I say a good 2 or 3 gallons came out of it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dang!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## 2012 Brute (Jun 2, 2013)

team_mudnut said:


> Yeah if you make to the powerline all the mud holes look shallow but several will swallow a jeep. great place to ride though alot of awesome waterfalls and they have a elk viewing tower that is pretty awesome.where you from 2012 brute?


I'm from Southern New Jersey... About 45 mins from Atlantic City but we travel anywhere for good riding... We ride a lot in Pennslyvania and the Hatfield Mccoy Trails... I've read lots of reviews about Royal Blue and really want to ride there. I'm hoping to make a week long trip down there in July... Maybe we could meet up if your available...


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

2012 Brute said:


> I'm from Southern New Jersey... About 45 mins from Atlantic City but we travel anywhere for good riding... We ride a lot in Pennslyvania and the Hatfield Mccoy Trails... I've read lots of reviews about Royal Blue and really want to ride there. I'm hoping to make a week long trip down there in July... Maybe we could meet up if your available...


Yeah if you all make it down this way shoot me a pm. We ride there a couple times a month we got a ridding group with quite a few members we always welcome fellow riders.


----------



## 2012 Brute (Jun 2, 2013)

Cool... I'll pm you when the time gets closer...


----------

